# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Αυτοκτονία, υπάρχει ανώδυνος τρόπος?

## Konstantinoss

Προς ενημέρωση σας μετά απο ένα εκτενέστερο ντοκυμανταίρ που είδα, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ανώδυνος τρόπος για να πεθάνεις, είτε χάπια, είτε ενέσεις, είτε κρεμάλα, είτε το κάθε τι, θα υποφέρεις φριχτά μέχρι να αφήσεις την τελευταία σου πνοή. Το ντοκυμανταίρ αφορούσε τη θανατική ποινή κ στο άν τελικά οι θανατοποινίτες υποφέρουν αυτές τις τελευταίες τους ώρες ή όχι, η απάντηση είναι οτι υποφέρουν φριχτά, τόσο φριχτά που μάλλον οι κυβερνήσεις δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για έναν ανώδυνο θάνατο αλλα για ένα κανονικό βασανιστήριο πρίν αφαιρέσουν την ζωή κάποιου. Υπάρχει ένας κ μοναδικός τρόπος στο να πεθάνεις "χαρούμενος" χωρίς πόνο κ στρές όπως αποκάλυψε το ντοκυμανταίρ αλλα δέν θέλω να τον αναφέρω. Γιαυτό όσοι νομίζουν οτι θέλουν να αυτοκτονήσουν όπως ισχυρίζονται, ξανασκεφτείτε το!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση. ειχα κανει κι εγω θεμα με τιτλο "Υποβοηθουμενη Αυτοκτονια" που συζητουσαμε ολες αυτες τις μεθοδους και γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι να σε βοηθαει να φυγεις, ενα κεντρο πχ να παρεχει τετοιου ειδους υπηρεσιες κλπ, ετσι ωστε οι ανθρωποι να μην αναγκαζονται να πηδανε στο μετρο και να κομματιαζονται... αλλα τελικα μου το σβησανε γιατι θεωρηθηκε επικινδυνο.

----------


## Goofy

Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει. 

Άλλο πράγμα είναι η θανατική ποινή και άλλο η αυτοκτονία. Η θανατική ποινή είναι ακριβώς αυτό που σημαίνει η λέξη. Ποινή. Δεν την επιλέγεις. Σου επιβάλλεται ως τιμωρία (η έσχατη) και ως τέτοια φυσικά και πονάει. Είτε σωματικά είτε ψυχικά. Και η φυλακή τιμωρία είναι και όχι παιδική χαρά παρανομούντων. Σαφώς λοιπόν υποφέρεις όταν γνωρίζεις την ημερομηνία λήξης σου. Όσο για τις Κυβερνήσεις, μη σου πω πως χέστηκαν. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, το μόνο θέμα που έχει τεθεί είναι ότι αντιβαίνει στον Θείο Νόμο ότι "κανένας δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αφαιρέσει ανθρώπινη ζωή (ούτε καν τη δική του, διότι δεν του ανήκει), εκτός αν αναγκαστεί προστατευόμενος τον εαυτό του". 

Την αυτοκτονία, όμως, και τον τρόπο που θα γίνει τα επιλέγεις. Όσο για το "χωρίς πόνο", έχεις ακούσει τίποτα για τον "ακαριαίο θάνατο"; Για το "να πεθάνεις χαρούμενος", ξέρω κι εγώ έναν τρόπο αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον πω γιατί θα χαρακτηριστώ διεφθαρμένη και θα μου χαλάσει το image. :)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ακαριαίος θάνατος δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα επέλθει 100% με οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, οπότε πάντα έχεις τη πιθανότητα να υποφέρεις...

----------


## Goofy

> Ακαριαίος θάνατος δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα επέλθει 100% με οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, οπότε πάντα έχεις τη πιθανότητα να υποφέρεις...


Όχι βέβαια! Δεν είπα με οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια αλλά ότι, αν θέλεις, υπάρχουν βεβαιωμένοι τρόποι.
Θα το σταματήσω όμως εδώ γιατί "ψυχανεμίζομαι" ότι θα με πετάξουν έξω οι moderators... :)

----------


## Joann

Μία ερώτηση να κάνω από εγκυκλοπαιδικό ενδιαφέρον; Γιατί σε απασχολεί το θέμα;
Σκέφτεσαι το απονενοημένο και ψάχνεις τον πιο ανώδυνο τρόπο; Δε νομίζω.
Καταδικάζεις τη θανατική ποινή σαν θεσμό γιατί ο άνθρωπος υποφέρει την ώρα που πεθαίνει 
(προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι εκεί η ουσία, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΩ αυτόν το σαδισμό-κανιβαλισμό).
Αναφέρεσαι στις περιπτώσεις επιβολής της θανατικής ποινής που συχνά προέρχονται από άδικες, στημένες δίκες;

----------


## Korina12

Εχοντας στο μυαλό μου κάποιους συγκεκριμένους δολοφόνους στην Ελλάδα που θα τη βγάλουν με μερικά χρονάκια στη φυλακή σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήθελα να τους δω να καταδικάζονται με θανατική ποινή και να περάσουν βασανιστήρια μέχρι να πεθάνουν.Το να τους σκότωναν ανώδυνα δεν μου λέει τίποτα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Εχοντας στο μυαλό μου κάποιους συγκεκριμένους δολοφόνους στην Ελλάδα που θα τη βγάλουν με μερικά χρονάκια στη φυλακή σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήθελα να τους δω να καταδικάζονται με θανατική ποινή και να περάσουν βασανιστήρια μέχρι να πεθάνουν.Το να τους σκότωναν ανώδυνα δεν μου λέει τίποτα.


μηπως θα ηθελες να μας πεις αυτους τους συγκεκριμενους δολοφονους ? οι περισσοτεροι πλεον για μικροκλοπες και χρεη που δε μπορεσαν να πληρωσουν βρισκονται μεσα. συνηθως απο πισω κρυβεται παντα μια δραματικη ιστορια, που ο πιο πολυς κοσμος δυστυχως δε γνωριζει και ετσι σκεφτονται ασχημα οπως εσυ, επειδη αυτο τους πλασαραν τα media. ακομα και οι διασημοι τυπου Πασαρης πχ, οταν σκοτωνουν καποιον μπατσο, συνηθως για να γλυτωσουν το τομαρι τους το κανουν. οποτε κοιταχτε καλυτερα τους αρχικλεφταραδες και δολοφονους που σας κυβερνανε ακομα και σας οδηγουν στην αυτοκτονια και τη καταστροφη, κι αφηστε τους αλλους που οτι καναν το καναν για επιβιωση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης


Λαθος κανεις γτ γινεται αναφλεξη λιποθυμας καιγεσαι κ ειναι επωδυνο. Αλλα κ στον κροταφο π λετε, πως ειστε σιγουροι οτι η σφαιρα θα παει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο σωστο σημειο, κ δν θα αιμορραγεις με φριχτους πονους καποια λεπτα πριν τα τιναξεις?
(Θεμα που πιασαμε.......)

----------


## Korina12

> μηπως θα ηθελες να μας πεις αυτους τους συγκεκριμενους δολοφονους ? οι περισσοτεροι πλεον για μικροκλοπες και χρεη που δε μπορεσαν να πληρωσουν βρισκονται μεσα. συνηθως απο πισω κρυβεται παντα μια δραματικη ιστορια, που ο πιο πολυς κοσμος δυστυχως δε γνωριζει και ετσι σκεφτονται ασχημα οπως εσυ, επειδη αυτο τους πλασαραν τα media. ακομα και οι διασημοι τυπου Πασαρης πχ, οταν σκοτωνουν καποιον μπατσο, συνηθως για να γλυτωσουν το τομαρι τους το κανουν. οποτε κοιταχτε καλυτερα τους αρχικλεφταραδες και δολοφονους που σας κυβερνανε ακομα και σας οδηγουν στην αυτοκτονια και τη καταστροφη, κι αφηστε τους αλλους που οτι καναν το καναν για επιβιωση.


Εννοείται ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε μικροκλοπές και χρέη..Αυτός στην Πάρο πχ. με το 15 χρονο κοριτσάκι δεν θα του άξιζαν βασανιστήρια μέχρι θανάτου?

----------

